# drainage synovial cyst on spine?



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what CPT to use for a drainage of a synovial cyst on L4-L5?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention, this will be the only thing he is planning to do, It would be easy if he were planning on doing a facet joint or transforaminal injection, in that case it would be inclusive, but I don't know what to use if this is the only thing he is doing?


----------



## michellelgrd (Sep 15, 2009)

look at 10060 or 10061


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

Does 62268 meet your documentation?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not too sure because it hasn't been done yet, he just says "drainage of synovial cyst at L4-L5"  but looking at the MRI it says left sided synovial cyst measuring .9 x.6cm, this results in deformity of the dorsal left thecal sac w/moderate left subarticular zone stenosis.  there is no significant foraminal stenosis?  I don't know if this helps but what you think?   & thanks for your input


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

also I just saw description for CPT 62268 this is where the cyst is adhered to the spinal cord, but I don't think that's where the cyst is located


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

Below is an excerpt from a Coding Pink Sheet...  See if this fits your scenario.


*Code Scenario: Aspiration of Synovial Cyst*

The following note describes aspiration of a cyst at the lumbar level of the spinal column.

Preoperative diagnosis: Right-sided L3-4 synovial facet cysts

Postoperative diagnosis: Same.

Procedure: Right-sided L3-4 synovial facet cyst aspiration.

*Solution:*=62268
This patient presents with a synovial cyst of the facet joint. The synovium refers to the tissue that lines this joint, and which produces lubricating fluid for the area. Yet as the facet joint degenerates or becomes arthritic, the synovium lining may begin to produce too much fluid, causing a fluid-filled cyst to form. Depending on its location and growth, a synovial cyst may compress the nerve roots, leading to radiculopathic pain and, in severe cases, limited mobility.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you so much! , I will show this to the doctor.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually, now he tells me he is going to do a transforaminal injection & will be doing the drainage during this injection!!  These docs are going to kill me!!  so now Im thinking inclusive!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

If in the  same area, I agree with you.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks!   Who said coding was easy


----------

